# Tired on CJC-1295 + GHRP-6



## Goldigger (May 28, 2011)

I've read a few posts where people were saying they were tired on GH, I'm assuming with the elevated levels of GH from GHRH and GHRP this is also a side effect?

I always feel tired no matter how much sleep i have, although this is not effecting my training. 2 scoops of lit up 30mins before a workout and im ready to go

What can i do to combat the tiredness during the day? I struggle to keep my eyes open while sitting at my desk at work.

I've read that while on HGH your thyroid output might be low, does this also apply to GHRH and GHRP?

If so the most obvious route would be to take T3/T4? What if i was to use a fat burner with a thyroid stimulator (3,3\'-Diiodo-L-Thyronine + 3,5 Diiodo-L-Thyronine)

like Lipo 6 Black and give the fat burning process a kick combined with the elevated levels of GH from the peps?


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

ive heard this is an issue with ghrp6 and cjc 1295with DAC, i went for ghrp2 and cjc 1293 and dont really have this problem


----------



## PharmaSay (Jun 9, 2010)

CJC 1295 with dac does this, has nothing to do with GHRP's. a few years back i tried 1mg CJC and was tired for days with a really deep sleep, quite liked it tbh.


----------



## Goldigger (May 28, 2011)

Just to clarify I'm using CJC-1295 without dac..


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

PharmaSay said:


> CJC 1295 with dac does this, has nothing to do with GHRP's. a few years back i tried 1mg CJC and was tired for days with a really deep sleep, quite liked it tbh.


really? how do you work out that it has nothing to do with GHRP when GHRP release a pulse of GH and CJC with or without Dac just amplify the pulse??

you can suffer from tiredness from synthetic GH this off course will happen when you release natural GH as you do with peptides.....as for combatting this it should calm down after a while but even then it should not make you tired all day as the GH (synthetic or pulsed) maybe look at diet as this can cause this to happen as well...


----------



## PharmaSay (Jun 9, 2010)

Systemic and long durations of increased GH either buy cjc 1295 or just plain old rHGH do cause lethargy, keeping GH in a pulsitile fashion should avoid this.


----------

